# Bath Bombs



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I had a request for Bath Bombs. I just can't imagine trying to do another thing right now. It seems all I can do is milk goats and make soap! Thought maybe I'd try buying a dozen and seeing how they sell. Any ideas who to contact to see about buying a dozen bath bombs wholesale? May end up being easier to resell them than make them myself!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Tamera, 

I am not much help but the only thing about bath bombs that I see is they are fragile, not sure if you can successfully have them shipped and still have nicely shaped bombs? Like I said, I am not much help, am I?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

No Jana,
It's a good thought. I may need to go another way and need to think about that. Thanks for bringing it up  I'll think on it and see what else I can do....


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

For christmas one year I bought a bunch of bath bombs from KBShimmer from the dish. They shipped beautifully. I don't see why you can't get them wholesale from somebody.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Tamera, it may just be a matter of good packaging ?


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We sell our bath bombs wholesale. PM me if you're interested.

PJ


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I used to make them but don't anymore. Customers accepted it when I told them I don't sell them anymore. I decided I can't have everything and have actually cut out quite a few items. Makes my life less hectic. Do what is best for you.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I have 2 employees who are great at making bath bombs. 
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Reselling other's products is a viable way of expanding your line, without more work. I do a lot of it. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't imagine having to make anything else! I've got 5 "Vicki" molds now and can't seem to keep up. All I do is milk goats and make soap :crazy Reselling seems like a real good idea to me!


----------

